# Looking For An Adult Equestrian Vacation or Camp



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What kind of riding are you hoping to do on your vacation? Lessons? Trail riding? Something else?

My state's dressage organization (one of theit subregions to be exact) organizes an adult camp every year that sounds pretty cool. This particular one requires you to have your own horse to bring (own or lease, as long as you can bring your own!)

You can also make your own "camp" with some of the bigger trainers out there who have students fly in for short visits and have accommodations on the premises.

I've also seen some equestrian vacation type things internationally. There's one in Spain that offers packages of lessons or trail rides (or a combo of both) with the additional option to train with a former Spanish Olympian. This one is pretty close to a dream vacation for me ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimmielou01 (Feb 1, 2015)

verona1016 said:


> What kind of riding are you hoping to do on your vacation? Lessons? Trail riding? Something else?
> 
> My state's dressage organization (one of theit subregions to be exact) organizes an adult camp every year that sounds pretty cool. This particular one requires you to have your own horse to bring (own or lease, as long as you can bring your own!)
> 
> ...


I'm not so interested in trail riding but rather, beginning English riding lessons as well as learning more about horses in general such as behavior, nutrition, etc. I don't have my own horse. Can you give me the names of some of the bigger trainers who might suffer a neophyte ? :wink:


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

googling "equestrian camp adult english riding" turns up pages of different places all over the continent.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Would you be interested in auditing a camp? (If you can't fine one that provides a horse for you). 

Thers s a 5 day camp in Tn. In May that covers riding , groundwork and general horsemanship. I 
*think* the cost for auditing is 80 for the entire camp or 25 per day. Meals are not included for auditors but might be available on site for purchase and 
Other food choices are within reasonable driving distance . 

I can provide more details if you are interested.

Fay


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Kimmie -
Where are you located? (In the US? State?)

Since I have no idea I Googled Adult beginner riding camp and found this:

Equestrian Travel Articles - Adult Horse Camp at The Vershire Riding School in Vermont - Equitrekking 

Several people on-line (adults) recommended it. Website says "_The adult camp program includes four hours of mounted lessons daily, as well as education and stable management and other aspects of horse care. _We have offered the adult camp since our riding school was founded,” said owner Sarah Wright. “Now our adult camps are the fastest growing program we have! With 45 talented and well-schooled horses, the Vershire Riding School has a horse for every level of rider. All levels of riders are welcome and prior experience isn’t necessary."

Another place (Vermont):
Equestrian Center & Horseback Riding in Killington, VT | Mountain Top Inn & Resort 
Rock Creek Park Horse Center (Wash. DC)

Another place (Tx) which is trail riding plus extra lessons if desired in english and western:
Texas Riding Clinic - Equestrian Holiday in the Southern USA


----------



## kimmielou01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Valentina said:


> Kimmie -
> Where are you located? (In the US? State?)
> 
> Since I have no idea I Googled Adult beginner riding camp and found this:
> ...


Thanks everyone for your responses. I've signed up for Vershire!


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Look at Lynnpalm.com, Lynn offers something like what your looking for and if not would probably will be able to work with you on what you want to do. The girl that works for her and is her right hand person is lovely to work with. 

Good luck I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

kimmielou - I would love if you came back after and gave us a review!  

Looks like so much fun.. I only wish vacation days and my job weren't an issue... but maybe one day I can budget for it!


----------

